# Nervously announcing ~ BFP 10dpo ~ 1st Clomid round 100mg~ 3yrs TTC ~ PCOS ~



## Snugggs

I've not been around for a while (probably over 12 months). A lot of my old buddies have way passed me through conception and birth..... But finally after 3yrs TTC i can say i've got my BFP @ 10dpo!!! :happydance:

Still very early days yet and being on clomid i'm under no illusion that things could still change.... But wow... I'm so excited :cloud9:

Congrats to all you other Ladies who've had their BFP's.

PLEEEEEEEASE send me lots and lots of sticky dust! :flower:

xXx

PHOTO UPDATE PAGE 2


----------



## readyformore

YAY!!

Congratulations.
So happy for you. I love to hear these long awaited success stories.


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats! what round of Clomid were you on? Any secrets? 

CONGRATS


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks readyformore :) I'm in such a bubble at the moment lol x

Thank you too moorebetter :)... The only thing different i can see with us is i was put straight onto 100mg of clomid for CD2-7. Didn't OV til CD19, but my lord by 3dpo the symptoms had kicked in.... and i wasn't even symptom spotting.... honest :)
If you got BFN on your first round of 50mg, i would be asking why you can't shift up to 100mg.... did you still ove and have normal cycle on 50mg?

xXx


----------



## future_numan

Oh sweetie, that is so wonderful:happydance:


----------



## Moorebetter

I always O on my own. So I dont think she is going to bump me up, ive taken the pills for this cycle now just:sex::sex::sex: 
Congrats again!!!!


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats *


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats!!!


----------



## honey08

massive congrats x


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------



## Nightnurse

huge congrats


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## michelleclare

Hi
i have pcos and i was on 100mgs of clomid as well! I got my BFP 2 days ago at 10dpo and ovulated on cd19 aswell he he. A MASSIVE congrats hun and i hope you have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## chellelou21

Congratulations!


----------



## teal

Huge congratualtions! xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxx


----------



## Snugggs

Thank you to you all for your congratulations and week wishes. I still don't think it's sunk in properly :).
Michelleclare, wow, sounds like our stories are identical! Congratulations to you too... Have you found a bump buddie yet? Xxx


----------



## Snugggs

https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/RebeccaShaughnessy/2011-05-20103602.jpg

Digi confirmation!... It's not real til the fat digi sings!.... Tehe xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------

